# Where can I find a LATCH HOOK and PIPE CLEANERS?



## KissNoFrog (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello all...

Does anyone know of any art/craft store that sells latch hooks and pipe cleaners in Dubai? I am a newbie and still trying to find myself around


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No idea what a latch hook is, but you could try the art shop by DUCTAC* at Mall of the Emirates.


* Dubai Community Theatre & Arts Centre on the second floor, best approached from the Ski Dubai end of the car park
-


----------



## KissNoFrog (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks much.

A latch hook is a tool used in crochet, rug- making etc.


----------

